# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Новое устройство Enterasys Networks читает мысли сетевых злоумышленников

## SDA

Небольшое устройство, разработанное Enterasys Networks, сможет обнаруживать злоумышленников на расстоянии до 30 метров, улавливая излучение определенной зоны его мозга. 
Как стало известно CNews из неофициальных источников, компания Enterasys Networks, входящяя в группу Siemens Entreprise Communications Group (SEN), сегодня завершила испытание устройства, реализующего новую технологию обеспечения безопасности корпоративных сетей. Продукт носит рабочее название Evil Brain Detect (EBD). Созданные инженерами группы внутренние прототипы впервые появились около полугода назад, после чего началось их тестирование, закончившееся сегодня. Отвечает в группе за данное направление директор подразделения стратегических решений Питер Привентор (Peter Preventor).

Технология устройства столь же проста, сколько инновационна, сказано в презентации Привентора: «Дополнить уже ставшие стандартными ИБ-решения мы предлагаем следующим образом. Как оказалось, перед тем как совершить вредоносное действие в отношении сетевой безопасности в мозге злоумышленника активизируется определенная зона. Ее электромагнитное излучение имеет довольно специфический характер. Для того, чтобы обнаружить его, научиться улавливать это крайне слабое излучение и использовать подобный эффект для обеспечения безопасности сетей, нашим разработчикам совместно с германскими нейрофизиологами из ведущих институтов страны потребовалось более трех лет, старт проекту был дан в 2006 г.».
дальше http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...0/04/01/385066

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## winwood

ха-ха  :Smiley:  а у вас вся спина белая  :Smiley:

----------

